# Workboots



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I always get and use Durashocks by Wolverine. They' feel like sneakers the first day you wear them. I'm way over due for a new pair. They usually run about a buck twenty. I wonder if there is a better work boot for the money. I don't think there is but I got to wonder.


----------



## johnny949 (Apr 13, 2012)

My boots after 3 years of solid work. Wolverine are great boots!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

These?










they are on sale for $90 at
http://www.supercasuals.com/Wolverine/Wolverine_2038.cfm

I got something that looks similar, shine up REAL nice, at Kohl's for like 60 - regular price $120.


They are Chaps which ain't no work shoe name, but I am taking a chance on them for light work, not logging or steel construction.










they are on sale now for $70 and we had another 15% coupon.

https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-1058209/chaps-boots-men.jsp

Light, comfortable, and supple. I shined them with some good old fashion Kiwi paste wax, and they are decently waterproof and even softer.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I got Timberland Pro's, go for about the same, $120. Lasted a year now and still solid and comfortable.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I'd been wearing Carolina's for the past ten years or so and been pretty happy with them. On a whim I decided to try out Irish Setters the last time and I think I have a new favorite pair of boots! 

Amazon.com: Irish Setter Work Men's 83605 Work Boot: Shoes


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> I got Timberland Pro's, go for about the same, $120. Lasted a year now and still solid and comfortable.


 
yeap I love these,, super comfy and waterproof, sears has a great selection of boots to try on


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Any of these decent on roofs?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

DeanV said:


> Any of these decent on roofs?


Why I always wear sneakers due to not having allot of faith in boots. I dunno maybe they are better.

Pat


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> Why I always wear sneakers due to not having allot of faith in boots. I dunno maybe they are better.
> 
> Pat



It's all in the grippines of the rubber. I have some great lugged sole boots for winter. The rubber is hard and heavily lugged. They are wonderful for pushing the snow blower around and walking on snowy hills and in our woods. They are NOT good for roofs.

the boots I just bought have much softer rubber for sole and not such a pronounced tread pattern as most work boots. When I cleaned the chimney soon after I got them, they were REAL nice on the roof. I also like the support of the 6" than low cut cross trainers. 

It's the sole, man.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Maybe we should have a contest... :whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I too wear the Wolverine durashocks


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I just got these in this week. Worn for two days so far, very comfortable. 
http://amzn.com/B001QJ4I6Q


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

johnny949 said:


> My boots after 3 years of solid work. Wolverine are great boots!


LOL...jeepers , you wear them with clean White pants ? Very telling . :whistling2:

Now go back and read this post of yours from earlier . 



johnny949 said:


> I don't understand how "painters" can wear their pants so filthy. It's simple, if you're lazy and don't care about your appearance, what else don't you care about? :no:


 LOL...it's pretty hard to keep paint off the pants and the boots in this business ...no matter how careful you want to be .


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

researchhound said:


> Maybe we should have a contest... :whistling2:


That sounds interesting. I bet it would flop because the winners would never post their new footwear that was courtesy of PT.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> I just got these in this week. Worn for two days so far, very comfortable.
> http://amzn.com/B001QJ4I6Q


I think your going to like them Tommy. Those boots are very comfortable right out of the box.


----------



## johnny949 (Apr 13, 2012)

playedout6 said:


> LOL...jeepers , you wear them with clean White pants ? Very telling . :whistling2:
> 
> Now go back and read this post of yours from earlier .
> 
> ...


Please keep hating man..it's entertaining. It's really awful when you can't find work, huh? 
And yes, it's hard to always keep paint off your boots, but pants is a different story. Sounds like you need to go back to the basics.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

johnny949 said:


> Please keep hating man..it's entertaining. It's really awful when you can't find work, huh?
> And yes, it's hard to always keep paint off your boots, but pants is a different story. Sounds like you need to go back to the basics.


 We'll exchange pleasantries again when you get to be my age .


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

Work boots, wash or toss?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> That sounds interesting. I bet it would flop because the winners would never post their new footwear that was courtesy of PT.


Yeah. They'd likely be the, "Wham, bam, thank you PT!", types. Once they got what they wanted...


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

caulktheline said:


> Work boots, wash or toss?


burn


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

DeanV said:


> Any of these decent on roofs?


Dean I know some pressurewashing guys who swear by these

http://www.cougarpaws.com/en/


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> That sounds interesting. I bet it would flop because the winners would never post their new footwear that was courtesy of PT.


shoot man. i got a amazon gift card instead of boots and i still havent used it yet. . guess the card was easier to mail than the boots. I m a punk I. know it. The card is earmarked for boots, just killing my current shoes before I use it.

I have been waiting for that troll, Sean. Thanks:thumbup:

Seriously, yall tell me what is good and ill order them tomorrow.


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

I love these shoes.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

My Favourite work boots : ) 

They are a little scuffed now

I have a clean separate pair for going out as I like that brand of boots


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

Redwing 606EH. About 150$ Made in the USA. Probably the only Redwing made here anymore and one of the few boots made in the USA. Killer clear rubber sole for electrical hazard are great on roofs etc. They are not bulky and real comfy. I use to wear Durashocks. I'm buying a pair of these now about every nine months to a year. Wearing shoes to long is no good for the feet. I tried sneakers for interior and it's allright, but i prefer a leather workshoe.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

DanielMDollaPainting said:


> I use to wear Durashocks. I'm buying a pair of these now about every nine months to a year.


I get over two years out of my Durasocks and the old pair becomes the new spray pair.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Paradigmzz said:


> shoot man. i got a amazon gift card instead of boots and i still havent used it yet. . guess the card was easier to mail than the boots. I m a punk I. know it. The card is earmarked for boots, just killing my current shoes before I use it.
> 
> I have been waiting for that troll, Sean. Thanks:thumbup:
> 
> Seriously, yall tell me what is good and ill order them tomorrow.


My wife spent my gift card.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

researchhound said:


> My wife spent my gift card.


Nah, I forgot about it. Nathan sent it as an email from Amazon. Checked my email and it's still there . My current shoes are about to die again and I will get on it. I like the idea of the Pumas. I will buy work boots as I have never gone that route, but I am willing to give them a crack. Here is my current shoes I have on right now. Leaving the hospital in my painter whites for work as we speak...


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Been spraying a ton of trim to black lately, I guess that's cool to do lately...


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> Nah, I forgot about it. Nathan sent it as an email from Amazon. Checked my email and it's still there


Bout time to get on that, don't ya think?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

I've always been partial to boots with the crepe sole, since they don't track so much stuff around. 

I've got a pair of these arriving today: 

http://www.keenfootwear.com/us/en/product/shoes/men/industrial/california/peanut


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> I get over two years out of my Durasocks and the old pair becomes the new spray pair.


 I'd like to see the soles. Ask a podiatrist and they'll probably say you should get a new pair of shoes every six months. I see some of the pics of shoes and i'm thinking how do you guys walk in those. There is no support left. When you are on your feet all day it just makes sense to wear good shoes. I can't see spending money on stuff like Festool and then stretching out a 120$ pair of boots to eternity. Seriously I don't care what kind of work boots they are, they are done after a year if that.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

DanielMDollaPainting said:


> I'd like to see the soles. Ask a podiatrist and they'll probably say you should get a new pair of shoes every six months. I see some of the pics of shoes and i'm thinking how do you guys walk in those. There is no support left. When you are on your feet all day it just makes sense to wear good shoes. I can't see spending money on stuff like Festool and then stretching out a 120$ pair of boots to eternity. Seriously I don't care what kind of work boots they are, they are done after a year if that.


Here is the soles, this pair is about two years old and the insloles have been changed twice after factory insloles wore down, but yes it is about time to make this pair a spray pair.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

DanielMDollaPainting said:


> I'd like to see the soles. Ask a podiatrist and they'll probably say you should get a new pair of shoes every six months. I see some of the pics of shoes and i'm thinking how do you guys walk in those. There is no support left. When you are on your feet all day it just makes sense to wear good shoes. I can't see spending money on stuff like Festool and then stretching out a 120$ pair of boots to eternity. Seriously I don't care what kind of work boots they are, they are done after a year if that.


I wear down the heels fairly quickly, so I generally get the boots re-soled after a year. A year after that, I replace 'em.


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

Gough said:


> I wear down the heels fairly quickly, so I generally get the boots re-soled after a year. A year after that, I replace 'em.


 That's a lost art. My brother got work boots resoled once. As cheap as stuff is today and as high as labor is in a throw away society I wonder what shoe repair man charges for that, that is if you can find one that's busy enough to make a living at it.


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> Here is the soles, this pair is about two years old and the insloles have been changed twice after factory insloles wore down, but yes it is about time to make this pair a spray pair.


 I have to say they wore pretty good. Still have some miles on em even.


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

After I started buying the American made Redwings I never looked back. I try to buy American when I can which is hard to do today.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

keen california boots ordered from Amazon. 109 and some change. Thanks Gough. I ll just blame you if I dont like them  JK.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Workaholic said:


> Here is the soles, this pair is about two years old and the insloles have been changed twice after factory insloles wore down, but yes it is about time to make this pair a spray pair.


I keep a rotation on my Durashocks too.
Brand new I wear them for regular dress. They're like my dress shoes, an uptick to sneakers.
Then they become work shoes for brush and roll, nice work.
Then they go to spray and other slop jobs work boots.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I think your going to like them Tommy. Those boots are very comfortable right out of the box.




Broken in now, and still comfortable. :thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

with this Plantar fasciitis still bothering me, the WW went and got me some "Superfeet Premium" insoles. (green)










They help a little, but not cure. I suppose if I had bought and used them as PREVENTATIVE I would not be in agony for the first few steps of the morning.

My FIL always told me that one needs to take care of one's feet. He had like size 14 quadruple E, so I think he knew what he was talking about. 

but me? listen to either my or the WW's father ???? :no: :no: :no: :no: 


You were right John, and now I'm paying for it


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> with this Plantar fasciitis still bothering me, the WW went and got me some "Superfeet Premium" insoles. (green)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bill,have you tried any of the night splints?

http://www.footsmart.com/Night-Splints

K and I both have used them with good results. With that, some morning stretches (toe raises), and some good inserts, we both got over it.

Oh, and ice...don't forget the ice.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Tried just the boot one (borrowed from a friend) did NOT have the strap. Did NO good.

I have built my own additional arch support for the superfeet, and that helps.

I've done the ice, and it has helped. It's winter now, I do NOT need cold feet.

I do stretch the foot in the AM - - - when I am not pressed for time. 

I want some drugs.

(shouldn't this be in old farts pain thread ? )


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

How many painters have worn these?!!! haha. Snake bite proof boots. 
Even threw in a 12" ruler for perspective.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

woodcoyote said:


> How many painters have worn these?!!! haha. Snake bite proof boots.
> Even threw in a 12" ruler for perspective.


Can't say that I wear those. The snakes here in Chicago usually go for he jugular, not the ankles.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Haha, I thought you were going to say they go for the pocket book lol.


----------

